# Wanted: Bass Player



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you tired of being a bedroom rocker? I am putting a band together and we need a bass player who is just starting to spread their wings.

We are a group of beginner to intermediate players. This where you can start to perfect your craft by playing with other in professional studio surroundings.

We have female drummer an a rhythm and lead guitar player who just want to have some fun and hone our skills as musicians. 

We are open to any genre of music, even C&W! 


We are a very non judgmental group of people. No egos need apply! We are serious but we don't take ourselves to seriously!

- - - Updated - - -

Most likely to be playing at the Rehearsal factory on Front street!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am doing something on Kijiji. There's a bass player out there somewhere for me!


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Would love to audition but Pickering is a hell of a drive from Barrie.


----------

